# Snow wolf 108" cutting edge & curb guards



## Tkobobcat (Jan 8, 2010)

Just wondering what some of you Guys are running for cutting edges on a 9' Snow wolf blade?
The closest dealer to me is Finning (CAT ) , and you could guess what they want for a new cutting edge and curb guards..$1500 Ya right its not Gold...I asked
Lets here your thoughts


----------

